# Την ίδια ώρα, στη Βενεζουέλα...



## Palavra (Mar 28, 2014)

Η βασίλισσα ομορφιάς Στεφανία Φερνάντες κατά της βίας Μαδούρο (35 νεκροί ως τώρα από την καταστολή των διαδηλώσεων).


----------



## Costas (Mar 28, 2014)

Τη θυμάμαι από τότε· ωραίο κορμί.


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2014)

Να πιάσουμε πιο σωστά το θέμα της Βενεζουέλας. Διάβασα και αυτή την είδηση στο in.gr για το άρθρο του Μαδούρο στην NYT:

http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231308165

Το άρθρο του Μαδούρο:
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/02/opinion/venezuela-a-call-for-peace.html?_r=1

Επειδή δεν θέλω να έχω ενημέρωση για τη Βενεζουέλα ούτε από αντίπαλους του Σύριζα που θέλουν να χτυπήσουν τον Σύριζα χτυπώντας τον Μαδούρο ούτε από υποστηρικτές του Σύριζα που έχουν ερωτευτεί λατινοαμερικάνικα μοντέλα, θα είμαι υπόχρεος για κάθε συνεισφορά αρθρογραφίας που εξηγεί όσο γίνεται πιο αμερόληπτα τα στριμώγματα της πετρελαιοπαραγωγού Βενεζουέλας και το ποιες είναι οι δυνάμεις που κοντράρονται τώρα στη χώρα.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 2, 2014)

Venezuela tackles food shortage with ID card system
Ο Μαδούρο λέει ότι το σύστημα αγοράς τροφίμων με καταγραφή μέσω δακτυλικών αποτυπωμάτων δημιουργείται για να μην παρατηρούνται φαινόμενα μαύρης αγοράς, να αγοράζει κανείς από το σουπερμάρκετ τρόφιμα και να τα πουλάει πολύ πιο ακριβά στη συνέχεια. Το βασικό πρόβλημα ωστόσο είναι η έλλειψη τροφίμων, διότι χωρίς αυτήν δεν θα υπήρχε εξαρχής λόγος να δημιουργηθούν συνθήκες που να ευνοούν τη μαύρη αγορά.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 6, 2014)

Over 700,000 Venezuelans slipped into extreme poverty in one year


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2015)

Κρατικοποίησε αλυσίδα σούπερ μάρκετ ο Μαδούρο και συνέλαβε τους ιδιοκτήτες της
Ου μην αλλά και φαρμακείων (lifo)


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2016)

Venezuelans clash with police in march to demand recall


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2016)

Τέσσερις τραυματίες και 17 συλλήψεις στη λεηλασία σουπερμάρκετ σε διάφορες πόλεις της Βενεζουέλας. Στην πόλη Μπαρκιζιμέντο, δολοφονήθηκε με πυροβολισμό μια γυναίκα που είχε την επίβλεψη της ουράς αναμονής για την αγορά προϊόντων όταν μάλωσε κάποιον που παρέκαμψε τη σειρά του (η είδηση στα πορτογαλικά εδώ).


----------



## Palavra (Jul 30, 2016)

A new decree establishing that any employee in Venezuela can be effectively made to work in the country’s fields as a way to fight the current food crisis is unlawful and effectively amounts to forced labour, said Amnesty International.​
Venezuela: New regime effectively amounts to forced labour, από τον ιστότοπο της Διεθνούς Αμνηστείας.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2016)

Διαβάζοντάς τα θυμήθηκα τους κνίτες που πήγαιναν να μαζέψουν καφέ στη Νικαράγουα (και νομίζουν οι σημερινοί νέοι ότι αυτοί ανακάλυψαν τον εθελοντικό αγροτουρισμό).


----------



## Costas (Jul 30, 2016)

Palavra said:


> A new decree establishing that any employee in Venezuela can be effectively made to work in the country’s fields as a way to fight the current food crisis is unlawful and effectively amounts to forced labour, said Amnesty International.​
> Venezuela: New regime effectively amounts to forced labour, από τον ιστότοπο της Διεθνούς Αμνηστείας.


Να ενώσουμε το νήμα της Βενεζουέλας με το νήμα της Κίνας, μου φαίνεται!


----------



## skam (Sep 14, 2016)

nickel said:


> .....
> Επειδή δεν θέλω να έχω ενημέρωση για τη Βενεζουέλα ούτε από αντίπαλους του Σύριζα που θέλουν να χτυπήσουν τον Σύριζα χτυπώντας τον Μαδούρο ούτε από υποστηρικτές του Σύριζα που έχουν ερωτευτεί λατινοαμερικάνικα μοντέλα, θα είμαι υπόχρεος για κάθε συνεισφορά αρθρογραφίας που εξηγεί όσο γίνεται πιο αμερόληπτα τα στριμώγματα της πετρελαιοπαραγωγού Βενεζουέλας και το ποιες είναι οι δυνάμεις που κοντράρονται τώρα στη χώρα.


Νομίζω ότι κακώς έχει θεωρηθεί υπέρ ή κατά του σύριζα, η κατάσταση στην Βενεζουέλα. Με αφορμή ένα άρθρο που κυκλοφόρησε και έτυχε έντονης κριτικής στο ίντερνετ, προσπάθησα να μαζέψω μερικά στοιχεία σχετικά, από διεθνείς οργανισμούς. 
Μπορείς να τα δει όποιος θέλει στην σελίδα http://www.freeforum.gr/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=389

Μια σημαντική έλλειψή είναι η εξέλιξη του πληθωρισμού, και πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να την προσθέσω. Όμως η εξέλιξη του αεπ, υποδηλώνει ότι ο τραγικά μεγάλος πληθωρισμός που σημειώνεται, όσο αρνητικό φαινόμενο και να είναι, δεν έχει μειώσει σημαντικά την κατανάλωση. Ενδεχομένως να αποτελεί το κλασικό χρηματοοικονομικό εργαλείο διαχείρισης ελλειμματικού ισοζυγίου, με σκοπό τον περιορισμό των εισαγωγών. 

Συμπερασματικά η εξέλιξη των μεγεθών διαχρονικά δεν δικαιολογεί το μέγεθος της κρίσης που διαβάζουμε.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 14, 2016)

Όχι σχετικό με το αποπάνω:

Μιας και αναδύθηκε αυτό το νήμα, θυμήθηκα να βάλω και την έκθεση της Διεθνούς Αμνηστείας για το 2015/2015 σχετικά με τη Βενεζουέλα, όπου παρουσιάζονται πληθώρα παραβιάσεις ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων, όπως πολλαπλές καταπατήσεις της ελευθερίας του τύπου με κλείσιμο σταθμών, απελάσεις προσφύγων και αιτούντων άσυλο, βία κατά των γυναικών και των ΛΟΑΤ κτλ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2016)

Ευχαριστώ. Θα τα κοιτάξω.


----------



## skam (Sep 14, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Όχι σχετικό με το αποπάνω:
> 
> Μιας και αναδύθηκε αυτό το νήμα, θυμήθηκα να βάλω και την έκθεση της Διεθνούς Αμνηστείας για το 2015/2015 σχετικά με τη Βενεζουέλα, όπου παρουσιάζονται πληθώρα παραβιάσεις ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων, όπως πολλαπλές καταπατήσεις της ελευθερίας του τύπου με κλείσιμο σταθμών, απελάσεις προσφύγων και αιτούντων άσυλο, βία κατά των γυναικών και των ΛΟΑΤ κτλ.


Σίγουρα η κατάσταση σε θέματα ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων δεν είναι καλή. Στα στοιχεία που βρήκα, φαίνεται ότι η Β. κατέχει ιδιαίτερα υψηλή θέση στις δολοφονίες ως προς τον πληθυσμό. Και προφανώς η κατάσταση είναι έκρυθμη. 
Μια και γενικά ψάχνω τα συγκριτικά στοιχεία, που μπορούν να αποδοθούν σε κάποιο exel ή γράφημα, νομίζω ότι κάτι ενδεικτικό είναι η κατάταξη των χωρών ως προς την ελευθερία της δημοσιογραφίας. Εκεί βλέπουμε ότι η θέση της Β. αν και δεν είναι από τις χειρότερες, σαφώς είναι κακή. Μάλιστα το πλέον δυσάρεστο είναι ότι την τελευταία 12ετία εμφανίζει μια σοβαρή μέση επιδείνωση. https://rsf.org/en/ranking


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2016)

Στην ελευθερία του τύπου είναι σχεδόν μαζί με τη Ρωσία, από ό,τι βλέπω στο σύνδεσμο που έδωσες, οπότε το ότι δεν είναι μαζί με την Β. Κορέα, ας πούμε, δυστυχώς μάλλον δεν λέει και πολλά...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 21, 2017)

Palavra said:


> Η βασίλισσα ομορφιάς Στεφανία Φερνάντες κατά της βίας Μαδούρο (35 νεκροί ως τώρα από την καταστολή των διαδηλώσεων).




Και άλλος νεκρός στη Βενεζουέλα στις διαδηλώσεις κατά Μαδούρο– Από σφαίρα αστυνομικών. Φαίνεται πως η αστυνομία έχει εντολή να χτυπάει στο ψαχνό.


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2018)

(...και στην Μπενεζέλα )


----------

